# Boris Alexandrovich Arapov (1905 - 1992)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Petersburg composer who made _desirable_ compositions, like one was expected to in those days. (Shostakovich did the same). But after 1960 he left this guidance for what it is.





















Symphony No 7


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

